# Melba Products Ltd - Rochdale - Aug 2012 *Lots Of Images*



## sonyes (Aug 6, 2012)

Melba Products, Rochdale.

Melba products Limited Rochdale is the place where they manufacture traffic cones / speed ramps etc. It was established in 1982 and was regarded as the major manufacturer of traffic management products in the UK, the company still operates as Melba Swintex Derby Works Bury!! 

Well this was a revisit for me, as I had a fail previously due to being alone and finding a 'resident' in the place, however with a little 'backup' comes a lot of bravado!!! As it turns out the 'resident' was very pleasant and we even had a chat!! 

I know the place has been done before, but as it's on my doorstep, I thought it rude not to see it!!

Explored with _Nyx_ 

Enjoy. 




T1 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T2 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T4 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T7 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T9 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T12 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T13 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T14 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T17 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T18 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T23 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T24 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T29 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T31 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T32 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T36 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T38 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T39 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T40 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T41 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T44 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T45 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T46 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T49 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T50 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T51 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T52 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T55 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T56 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T57 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T59 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T64 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




T66 by Image-inthis, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 6, 2012)

I was so glad the 'resident' was nice ! lol Excellent report & photos, love the chimney shots !!


----------



## sonyes (Aug 6, 2012)

_Nyx_ said:


> I was so glad the 'resident' was nice ! lol Excellent report & photos, love the chimney shots !!



Haha yea, nice chap actually, and cheers


----------



## Silent Hill (Aug 6, 2012)

That looks great, and your processing has made the place come to life. Nice one


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 6, 2012)

blimey resident still there !!!! I heard about him some months ago ... clearly made a home for himself... I quite like this place and have oft wondered about a re-visit.

Nice pics


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice one.

Hope you didn't hurt yourself too bad??? I assume you meant a Harry Ramp when you mentioned a resident.


----------



## sonyes (Aug 7, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Hope you didn't hurt yourself too bad???




Haha 'fail' not a fall......but thanks for your concern  and yes, a harry ramp


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 8, 2012)

mp-1 by .SDP., on Flickr



mp-2 by .SDP., on Flickr



mp-3 by .SDP., on Flickr



mp-4 by .SDP., on Flickr



mp-5 by .SDP., on Flickr



mp-6 by .SDP., on Flickr



mp-7 by .SDP., on Flickr



mp-8 by .SDP., on Flickr


----------



## sonyes (Aug 10, 2012)

Got some great pics there _Nyx_ captured it well.


----------



## Danjay23 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi,

I work at Melba Swintex and have just showed the pics to some of our old timers.
These are brilliant, thank you.

Dan.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 12, 2012)

Crikey. Someone lives in that. Loved the brilliant colors in your photos and the atmosphere. Well chosen shots. Especially liked the one with the peeling blue paint on the concrete blocks, with the greenery taking over. The friendly encounter almost makes it sound like tea at the vicarage.


----------



## sonyes (Oct 12, 2012)

LairdOfLochaber said:


> Crikey. Someone lives in that. Loved the brilliant colors in your photos and the atmosphere. Well chosen shots. Especially liked the one with the peeling blue paint on the concrete blocks, with the greenery taking over. The friendly encounter almost makes it sound like tea at the vicarage.




Haha thank you! I would hardly call it 'tea at the vicarage' we actually were both a little 'wary' of the guy to begin with, but then i just came out and 'fronted him up'. Fortunately he was very nice chap, happy to have someone to chat with I think!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 12, 2012)

I enjoyed that! Thanks for sharing your story & photos!


----------

